# Dish network DVR625 to DVDs



## chrisdab (Aug 24, 2006)

Is there a FAQ or step by step guide to converting from Dish Network DVR to DVDs? I know that the USB port on back of the DVR doesn't work except for pocketDISH. It seems the only way to transfer is by video capture or directly to standalone DVD recorder. Can someone give a step by step what I need, items I need to buy, and how to do it? Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Video capture is the way to go.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

I tried the capture route for a couple of years, and found the results of the recorders to be much better quality. Some recorders even have hard drives, where you can do a small amount of editing, so as to trim it down, and take things like commercial breaks out.


----------



## chrisdab (Aug 24, 2006)

Which recorder do you use? I need to find information about recording from DVRs but I dont seem to have any luck.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

Please provide a bit more information. Are you trying to accomplish this directly to your PC, or are you looking for one of the many stand-alone DVD recorders now on the market? If you are not PC savvy regarding video, (and you will nedd all sorts of little hardware and appropriate software) then the stand-alone DVD recorders are the easiest most direct way for the common consumer to accomplish dubbing DVR recrodings to DVD. I use stand-alone Panasonic DVD recorder products.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

chrisdab said:


> Which recorder do you use? I need to find information about recording from DVRs but I dont seem to have any luck.


 I currently have a Liteon recorder. Suits me, fine, but in the future, I will buy a recorder that has an internal harddrive, which will allow me to do some lite amount of editting, prior to burning to disk.


----------



## Olevia37HD (Jul 12, 2006)

Racerx said:


> I currently have a Liteon recorder. Suits me, fine, but in the future, I will buy a recorder that has an internal harddrive, which will allow me to do some lite amount of editting, prior to burning to disk.


I agree with using a DVD recorder. Thats how I do it from my 625.
So far I find the LG DR1F9H to be the easiest. BB have it on sale this week for $200.
Don't forget to edit out those dam commericals!!! 
Which you can do in a matter of minutes on the LG.


----------

